# Knight Disc Rifle - Conversion Kit To Eliminate Discs?



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I went to buy some more plastic discs at the local store today to find out that Knight has gone out of business. As a result I have been doing a little reading about them on here now.

I have found out there is a conversion kit/new breech plug to eliminate the need for these plastic discs. Has anyone used one of these? How much of a pain are they to use with the disc rifles? I have a scope mounted on mine and there is not much room when the 'bolt' is open.

I am hoping to get a hold of them tomorrow to discuss this further. My game plan at this point is to buy a couple hundred discs and the conversion kit/breech so I have plenty to get buy until another company starts making new discs (hopefully).

Any suggestions/thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

From the Knight website.... "However, we will continue to produce and sell parts and accessories for your Knight Rifles. We plan to continue in this role for the foreseeable future. "


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This is what I purchased for my disc Elite, it works great in combo with blackhorn 209 powder. I bought mine online at Midsouth Shooters Supply.

http://www.knightrifles.com/productdetail.aspx?id=900044

BTW call Knight, they are slow to respond to emails.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks!

How easy is it to use the bare primers with the conversion kit? Seems like it could be hard to get a bare primer in there since there is not tons of space.

I do have a scope on my disc rifle as well.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I had asked pretty much the same question a while back. Here is the discussion that was brought up from it. About the same info you got this time.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308071


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yonkers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How easy is it to use the bare primers with the conversion kit? Seems like it could be hard to get a bare primer in there since there is not tons of space.
> 
> I do have a scope on my disc rifle as well.


They do make cappers for 209 primers, you know.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if that breech plug listed (pt #900044) will work on the standard, original DISC models?

I tried off and on all day today to call Knight and got a busy signal everytime. I know I want to order this and some of the plastic jackets and will just order online but was hoping to make sure I was getting the proper conversion kit.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Yonkers said:


> Does anyone know if that breech plug listed (pt #900044) will work on the standard, original DISC models?
> 
> I tried off and on all day today to call Knight and got a busy signal everytime. I know I want to order this and some of the plastic jackets and will just order online but was hoping to make sure I was getting the proper conversion kit.


Nope. If you have an original Disc(orange discs), then you need to first get an Extreme conversion(red discs). The Extreme conversion is a new bolt and breech plug. The non-FPJ conversion is an adapter to go into the Extreme bolt and yet another breech plug.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh oh,, I got the original Knight that shoots #11 caps. I wonder if the 209 primer kit will work on that,,, hhhhmmmm,,, I guess I have to call Knight and find out. I upgraded to an Encore, the #11 cap fouled allot, the gun is in super shape, I dont use it because of the need to clean it after every shot.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Talked with Knight today and ordered a new bolt and a new breech plug that they said should do the trick so I can shoot bare 209 primers if I needed. I also ordered 300 discs to have as well.

Hard to get ahold of but very helpful once you do. They said they are planning on having parts available direct from them for another 3-4 years.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Paul Thompson said:


> Oh oh,, I got the original Knight that shoots #11 caps. I wonder if the 209 primer kit will work on that,,, hhhhmmmm,,, I guess I have to call Knight and find out. I upgraded to an Encore, the #11 cap fouled allot, the gun is in super shape, I dont use it because of the need to clean it after every shot.



You can get a conversion to shoot 209 in the red jackets for the MK_85,

As for cleaning after every shot. Thw Encore will shoot Blackhorn 209 that doesn't require that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1Marker (Dec 10, 2009)

Paul, I have a 50 caliber Disc rifle. It too fouled after 2 shots. I now use gorilla grease around the threads on the breach plug (light coating) but the big difference is using two 50 grain triple seven pellets. Along with the shot gun primers I shot twelve shots in a row without even running a patch down the bore shooting about a 2" group at 100 yards. The triple seven cleans up great with only water. No more sulfur smell and mess. No more pyrodex for me!!!

Mark


----------

